# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارات والقابها

## جواد ابو ماضي

هاي الالقاب الي طلعناه على سياراتنا :
بتمنى تعجبكوووو 
الشبح







الكركعة







الغواصة





القص






قرش ونص






البطة








اللف




الزعرة




الدب




بوز النمر ( معبيات البلد )

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكور

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

والله العظيم راسي شاب وانا بنزل بالصور

----------


## غسان

شكرااااا

----------


## عُبادة

موضوع حلو

بس لو تحط سبب التسمية :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

تكرم يا شطناوي بس استنى شوي

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

الشبح : في ناس بخافو منها زي ما بخافو من الاشباح او بالاحرى بخافو من سعرها  طبعا اول ما السيارة صدرت

الكركعة : لتشابهها الكبير مع الكركعة ( السلحفاة )

الغواصة : لو تدقق شوي بشكلها رح تلاحظ انه انسيابي مثل الغواصة

القص :ما بعرف ليش اسمها هيك

القرش ونص : عشان اضواوها الامامية الكبير قرش والصغير تعريفة ( قرش ونص )

البطة :  لو تدقق في خلفية السيارة رح تلاحظ انها مثل خلفية البطة 

اللف : ما بعرف

الزعرة : لانه كل الي بسوقوها بظلو يبطنجو فيها يعني بتزعرنو

الدب : لانه السيارة ناصحة

بوز النمر : بقولو انها بتشبه النمر

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

:Smile: ثانك يو عالمرور :Smile:

----------


## حمص وفلافل

والله ما في احلى من البطة يسلمو جواد

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## mylife079

مشكور

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكور :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

